# [SOLVED] Lorex L23WD



## BillyC

I just purchased a Lorex 8 camera with monitor/DVR system. The problem is that all 8 pictures are not sharply focused and are somewhat grainy. Would anyone have a suggestion about how to correct this? 

Thanks


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

Have you tried using the Lorex online chat service?

Lorex Support and Installation LOREX | LOREX TECHNOLOGY INC. | Wired Products - CCTV Security Observation Systems, Security Cameras, Surveillance DVRs

To me it sounds like either not enough lighting for the camera's causing the grainy issue, and or the cameras need focus adustment. Unless you have a cable issue? But, with all 8 doing the same thing, it kind of leans toward a dvr issue. Maybe it need a firmware update.Best to talk with the Lorex people though IMO.


----------



## BillyC

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

Thanks for the suggestion. I contacted Lorex and the tech looked at the pictures on line and agreed they were not at a good quality. He said I have the newest cameras Lorex makes and he will research further. I too suspect the DVR.


----------



## Shekka

Glad your getting somewhere. Hope they can get it sorted for you!!


----------



## BillyC

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

Does anyone know if it is possible to use a TV or a PC as a test monitor to check camera and cable installations? I am trying to isolate the low quality camera pictures shown on the DVR/monitor. This system is using the Lorex 600 line cameras.
Thank you


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

whats the model of the cameras?


----------



## BillyC

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

They are the CVC7575 series, 600TVL


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

Looks like they use BNC connections only. To my knowledge the only option you have is to try a different dvr...


----------



## BillyC

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

Would it be easier to test if it had other than BNC connections? I have seen BNC to RCA adaptors at Fry's?


----------



## Shekka

You could use a bnc to rca adapter, just have to make sure that the tv have a yellow RCA input on it. 

Has lorex gotten back to you about your issue yet?


----------



## BillyC

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

Not yet, they said a technician will call me. I will give them untill Friday afternoon and then I will remove and return the Lorex system. Perhaps I will try the Q-SEE system. Do you have any experience with that one, or might suggest a popular and reliable system?


----------



## Shekka

What about going back to the reseller where you got it and have them give you a different dvr? 

As far as another brand, I have dealt with this company in the past. Only thing is that they are from Canada, so it may not be an option for you

http://www.cctvproducts.ca/

But they were easy to deal with, and had good phone support. 

Good luck.


----------



## BillyC

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

I heard from Lorex today, their technician, manager and engineer all looked at the pictures download from my system and said they were normal for this 600 TVL camera. I find it difficult to believe that the cameras and DVR cannot be optimized for a picture which agrees with the advertisement on the Lorex website. There the expected pictures are described as crisp and broadcast quality. I went over to a neighbor"s house to look at their new Lorex system with a different model DVR---the quality was about the same as mine. So, does Lorex have bad DVRs or cameras or both? I assume that the composite video signal is a standard and is implemented in a consistent manner. Is that just the ramblings of an overly optimistic engineer? I want to look into brands.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

A lot of the image issues could be caused by poor lighting. As a test try altering the lighting around one of the cameras and then look at the picture it gives. A very well lite area should give you as clear a picture as you will get.

Might not hurt to look at other brands, if your not happy with the results of this one. Especially if the images you are getting are acceptable by the manufactures standards.


----------



## BillyC

*Re: Lorex L23WD*

This is an update for the problem with my Lorex system. Today I connected the cameras one at a time to a TV and found the camera quality to be very good. I then connected the DVR to the TV and again the camera quality was very good. This suggests that the Lorex monitor is junk.


----------



## Rodog

NEVER do the firmware update, ruined my whole system, took all the accounts out. Try setting them all to BEST.


----------



## Fjandr

Please don't resurrect old threads. Closed.


----------

